# Mike's Way Fattie Q View



## wntrlnd (Sep 18, 2010)

This is my signature fattie,

I'm starting with 1.66 pounds of breakfast sausage from Frank's, my local butcher shop.








I baked some Trader Joe's organic potatoes last night and then refrigerated them so they'd slice up nicely.  Then there's some three blend cheese, and some fire roasted peppers that I cut into strips for some unknown reason,







I made my bacon weave with Hormel Black Label Bacon.  It was on sale for $2.99.  Aw yeah!

Here's the fattie going into the smoker:







Two shakes of a lamb's tail later:

























Are you thinking what I'm thinking?  There's definitely room for more cheese in there.  Look at those gaps!  There's should be cheese all up in there!  LOL

OK, thanks for looking at my fattie Q view.   Here's what dinner looked like:


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, now that is a Fattie...  Looks Great...


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 19, 2010)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Yeah, now that is a Fattie...  Looks Great...


Thanks, Beer-B-Q!  Much appreciated, my friend!

I love this fattie!  And it really freezes and reheats well!  Nothing beats pulling a fattie out of the freezer when you don't feel like cooking after a long day.  Quick, delicious dinner.


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks good. My next one is going to be a mashed potatoes and gravy fattie. I cant wait to try it.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 19, 2010)

That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## tom37 (Sep 19, 2010)

That fattie is a work of art. Nice job.

Talk of mashed taters and gravy makes me want a bisket and gravy fattie.


----------



## miamirick (Sep 19, 2010)

thats one tasty looking fattie dude   i got a question though,   how come only one slice on the plate?  i wouldve needed three or four you know even it up with the ribs,  dont discriminate!


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 19, 2010)

That looks fabulous... Got a recipe for the cole slaw?


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:


rbranstner said:


> Looks good. My next one is going to be a mashed potatoes and gravy fattie. I cant wait to try it.


*thanks, rbranstner!*   mashed potatoes and gravy sounds truly epic!  i can't wait to see your Q view and hear about it!

 


werdwolf said:


> That is a thing of beauty.


*Thanks, werdwolf! * I couldn't agree with you more!  They are about as attractive to look at as they are delcious to eat!  


 


Tom37 said:


> That fattie is a work of art. Nice job.
> 
> Talk of mashed taters and gravy makes me want a bisket and gravy fattie.


*Thanks, Tom37!*   Very much appreciated!  This is the third one I've made and I'm still fine tuning it.

  

Brisket and gravy fattie?  AW YEAH!


miamirick said:


> thats one tasty looking fattie dude   i got a question though,   how come only one slice on the plate?  i wouldve needed three or four you know even it up with the ribs,  dont discriminate!


 *Thanks much, miamirick!*   and LOL (literally!)  You are absolutely right!  Too much yin and not enough yang.


fpnmf said:


> That looks fabulous... Got a recipe for the cole slaw?




 *T**hank you, fpnmf!*   I make my own dressing, but otherwise take the easy way and buy the bagged shredded coleslaw mix in the produce dept.

for 1 bag coleslaw

1/2 cup mayonaise

2 T milk

1 T cider vinegar

1/2 tsp sugar

1/4 tsp celery seed

whisk it together, then toss with coleslaw mix about an hour or two before you want to serve it.  

.


----------

